
Researchers find a western-style diet can impair brain function - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2020/feb/19/researchers-find-a-western-style-diet-can-impair-brain-function
======
lethologica
I’ve had pretty significant health gains once I totally gave up dairy. I’m now
in the process of eliminating all refined sugars and processed foods, which is
a bit harder to do. The urges are very strong though. It’s fascinating to me
how much we’re poisoning ourselves.

~~~
contingencies
IIRC there is a consensus forming that small amounts of white cheese
(Mediterranean style feta) is allegedly substantially better for you than
other cheeses, regular milk or butter consumption. Perhaps someone with a
medical background can weigh in.

